# Anyone have a recipe source for the individual cuts? (venison)



## petebert (Nov 11, 2020)

The hind quarter breaks down into a rump, sirloin, bottom round, top round and eye of round. I tried googling the individual cuts but the results weren't great. For example with sirloin it picked up on the word loin and gave me a bunch of tenderloin recipes. 

So was wondering if anyone had a good source with examples of how to treat each muscle group throughout the deer.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have this book. It's a great source of information for wild game care and cooking.









100 Of The Worlds Best Venison Recipes: Slice of the Wild


Slice of the Wild has 100 of the worlds best venison recipes, plus 60 pages of the hunting basics and much more.




www.riflesandrecipes.com


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Buck, Buck, Moose by Hank Shaw (who also does Duck, Duck, Goose) has some good venison recipes, a little eccentric, maybe more European, and non-traditional but I have made a few of them that turned out good. Sometimes I will altrer the seasonings in the recipes based on our family taste.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Believe all my hind quarters are turned into steak. All packaging says leg steaks.... Not a fan of roast. Steaks on other hand..


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Hard to beat a "Mississippi Roast". VERY simple to cook, and absolutely delicious! My wife never really cared for venison roast, until we tried this recipe....now, one deer each season has both hind quarters dedicated to just roasts.

Recipe:

1 packet of Hidden Valley Ranch Salad dressing mix (dry).
1 packet of Au Jus gravy mix (dry)
6-8 whole Peperoncini peppers.

Directions:

Place roast in a Crock Pot

Sprinkle both packets of Dry (ranch and AuJus) on the roast.

Place Peperoncini peppers on and around roast.

DO NOT ADD WATER OR ANY ADDITIONAL INGREDIENTS. 

Cook 8-10 hours in Crock Port, until meat falls apart with a fork. 

Enjoy! It's awesome!



Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

second for Hank Shaw - Buck Buck Moose. OR you can find almost all the same recipes at honest-food.net. which is his website.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Here's a recipe from the American Test Kitchen Cook book.


























This recipe works well on the grill and dont forget the spicy peanut butter dipping sauce.
The recipe is a little spicy but the heat isn't overwhelming . Its a well balanced


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Meateater YouTube videos. Say what you want about Rinella but that man can cook some venison.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Hard to beat a "Mississippi Roast". VERY simple to cook, and absolutely delicious! My wife never really cared for venison roast, until we tried this recipe....now, one deer each season has both hind quarters dedicated to just roasts.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> ...


In addition, throw in a stick of butter


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Hard to beat a "Mississippi Roast". VERY simple to cook, and absolutely delicious! My wife never really cared for venison roast, until we tried this recipe....now, one deer each season has both hind quarters dedicated to just roasts.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> ...


What are those peppers ? Might have to try it next deer...


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> What are those peppers ? Might have to try it next deer...


I would like to know as well. I picked up a jar of banana pepper rings for a recipe that required pepperoncini.
She was not happy but made it work.
Darn Italian women…


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Hard to beat a "Mississippi Roast". VERY simple to cook, and absolutely delicious! My wife never really cared for venison roast, until we tried this recipe....now, one deer each season has both hind quarters dedicated to just roasts.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> ...


That's the only way we cook a roast anymore, Damn is it delicious!!


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> What are those peppers ? Might have to try it next deer...


They look like yellow banana peppers. Usually get them at the local Meijer Store, in the specialty foods aisle.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 82shortbox (Jan 6, 2017)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Hard to beat a "Mississippi Roast". VERY simple to cook, and absolutely delicious! My wife never really cared for venison roast, until we tried this recipe....now, one deer each season has both hind quarters dedicated to just roasts.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> ...


I put the ranch mix in my chilli, adds a unique flavor.


----------

